# "Logitech Wingman Extreme Digital 3D" Joystick

## oslinux

Hello!

I've got a problem installing this joystick :

"Logitech Wingman Extreme Digital 3D"

Using the kernel 2.6.21-gentoo-r4, if i plug it and i do an lsusb i can see it:

```

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 046d:c207 Logitech, Inc. WingMan Extreme Digital 3D

```

But no /dev/input/j* or /dev/j* is created.

this is the dmesg after plugging the joystick:

```

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

I've built those in the kernel:

```

Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Joystick interface (Y)

Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event interface (Y)

Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Joysticks (Y)

Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Joysticks -> Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads (Y)

Device Drivers -> USB support -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (Y)

```

Can you help me?

Thanks in advance.

Luca

----------

## BigBaaadBob

How weird is it that both of us are trying to do this right now.

In my case I built the joydev driver as a module and it just works for me.

```
balls witr # grep -i joy /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

balls witr # ls -l /dev/input/js0 

crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 13, 0 Jul 28 19:46 /dev/input/js0

balls witr # lsusb | grep -i wing

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c207 Logitech, Inc. WingMan Extreme Digital 3D

```

----------

## oslinux

Weird, yes, but this is even strange:

```
localhost vito # grep -i joy /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

localhost vito # ls -l /dev/input/js0

ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

localhost vito # lsusb | grep -i wing

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c207 Logitech, Inc. WingMan Extreme Digital 3D

```

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Did the joydev module get installed when you plugged in the stick?

```
witr@balls ~ $ lsmod | grep joy

joydev                  8384  0 

```

Last edited by BigBaaadBob on Sun Jul 29, 2007 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oslinux

Here's the dmesg after i plug the stick:

```
usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Mine:

```
usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Logitech Inc. WingMan Extreme Digital 3D] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

```

----------

## oslinux

 *BigBaaadBob wrote:*   

> Mine:
> 
> ```
> usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> ...

 

Hmm... what do you have with this?

```
localhost linux # grep -i hid /usr/src/linux/.config

# HID Devices

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set
```

----------

## BigBaaadBob

```
witr@balls ~ $ grep -i hid /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

# HID Devices

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

```

----------

## oslinux

I'ts not working   :Sad: 

i don't know what else can i try

----------

